# Caesar Chorus Mod help!



## calculuscore96 (Aug 16, 2021)

I keep the julia blend knob fully clockwise for true pitch vibrato. Understandably, this decreases a bit of volume, bass frequencies, and overall fullness when compared to having the dry signal mixed in. My caesar works as intended, effect sounds great, all values are measured and correct, but I still want to give the 100% effect sound some more oomph. What caps or resistors should I be changing?


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 16, 2021)

Maybe it's as simple as making R35 and R37 10k each instead of 12k, but that will upset the balance of the BLEND.

There's also 10k1, 11k, and 11k8 values listed at Tayda, if 10k is too much of a bump.


----------



## calculuscore96 (Aug 16, 2021)

Yeah I just want to adjust the eq of the full wet effected sound when the blend knob is maxed, because that's how I'll be using it most of the time. Admittedly I don't understand the circuit very well, what do you mean by the balance of the blend knob? Would it still have no dry signal when maxed after the modification?


----------



## zgrav (Aug 16, 2021)

he means that the 50 percent point of the rotation will not have evenly balanced volume.  if you make the wet sound louder then the point where the sounds are the same will shift a bit toward the dry signal.


----------



## calculuscore96 (Aug 16, 2021)

Okay, changed R35 and R37 and definitely got the volume I'd like from the effected side. My only qualm is that compared to my Julia V2 my Caesar retains noticably less bass. Should I just chalk that up to combined part tolerances or can I beef up the low end a bit?


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 16, 2021)

You could chalk it up to combined part tolerances *and*  beef up the low end. How, I'm not sure.

It may not be combined parts tolerances, but that's a good postulation.


----------



## danfrank (Aug 18, 2021)

Make any BBD flanger project and lift the dry through signal, it will give you a more intense vibrato effect than a chorus will.


----------

